# GPS numbers in Garmin Format



## garnetgoldfan (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks to whomever transferred the escambia county info into Garmin format. 

I was hoping someone has done the same for the extensive list on mbt divers website. If so, would you be willing to email it to me?

Thanks


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

There is no "garmin format".

Assuming you have a garmin machine you should be able to go to a menu page on your garmin and select whatever format youy need for inputting the numbers. once the numbers are in you can change the format to one that you like.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

garnetgoldfan said:


> Thanks to whomever transferred the escambia county info into Garmin format.
> 
> I was hoping someone has done the same for the extensive list on mbt divers website. If so, would you be willing to email it to me?
> 
> Thanks


 
Download the .kml in this thread: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/converted-gps-numbers-mbt-divers-web-site-21july2011-93898/

Download GPSBabel here:
http://www.gpsbabel.org/

Open the .kml file in GPSBabel then select what you format you want it converted to. Takes literally seconds to convert after the downloads

What format you need? My computers acting up, but I could try it for you if you want.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

garnetgoldfan said:


> Thanks to whomever transferred the escambia county info into Garmin format.
> 
> I was hoping someone has done the same for the extensive list on mbt divers website. If so, would you be willing to email it to me?
> 
> Thanks


You probably want the GDB file posted:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/converted-gps-numbers-mbt-divers-web-site-21july2011-93898/

I spelled the extension incorrectly when I posted it: however, once unzipped, you'll have the mapsource data file.

/r


----------



## garnetgoldfan (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the help
Much appreciated


----------

